# Ocean Beach Club



## RuralEngineer (May 21, 2016)

at OBC now.  nothing updated but still nice.  will fly my drone later today.

stephen


----------



## RLS50 (May 21, 2016)

RuralEngineer said:


> at OBC now.  nothing updated but still nice.  will fly my drone later today.
> 
> stephen


Stephen,

I am curious to read your eventual report.  Recently OBC seems to have been getting more negative feedback in traveler reviews.  Part of it seems to be related to operations (housecleaning, maintenance, upkeep, etc) and part of it seems to be the new daily resort fees that DRI implemented.

I mentioned in another thread that I saw the GM for OBC / Oceanaire respond to some of the criticisms that he felt confident a planned resort upgrade was going to take care of most customer complaints.  If you have a chance to ask around can you find out if that is true or when that is planned for and what they plan on doing?  The GM there is still the same gentleman that ran the operation under Gold Key (and who I thought did a really good job overall).

We still believe OBC / Oceanaire is the best spot on the VB oceanfront if you don't want to stay in a Marriott or Hilton hotel room.   But the resort did need upgrading even before the DRI buyout, and now that DRI has come in and started charging daily resort fees for amenities that sometimes don't work well or at all (WiFi), I think it has pushed more people towards the negative.   

Multiple customers have talked about now feeling Nickel and Dimed because of the extra fees.   So I think more travelers are now less willing to overlook things that need to be improved or repaired or where a proper cleaning has been missed between the guest checking out and the new guest checking in.


----------



## RuralEngineer (May 21, 2016)

*OBC*

i will ask.  owner's don't pay any additional fees.  wifi is good.  Surprised that you get only one parking pass.  You now have to use the pass to get out of the garage.  Also you now only receive one garage pass.


----------



## RLS50 (May 21, 2016)

RuralEngineer said:


> i will ask.  owner's don't pay any additional fees.  wifi is good.


Thanks.   

The complaints about daily fees are coming from the people who trade in from II or people booking thru the major travel sites.   We owners might not have to pay them, but those extra fees appear to be creating a significant amount of negative feedback from most everybody else.

It isn't like the fees are going to go away, so hopefully the legit complaints that can be addressed will be.

As far as WiFi, good to know you aren't experiencing any issues.  WiFi for us there has been spotty.  We had friends go 2 weeks ago and stayed oceanfront.  Different devices in the same room.  One got an okay Wifi signal (Samsung)and was usable, the other device (Apple iPad Air) did not and was almost unusable.  Not sure that means anything, but consistent feedback overall seems to be that WiFi is unreliable there.  It may just depend on where you are located in the building and what device you are trying to use.

Again, appreciate any info you can glean and share during your stay there.


----------

